# Salutations from the birthplace of Grunge



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I recognize a good number of you from GANG and the NS forums, but I guess an official intro thread might still be in order.

I'm currently based out of soggy Aberdeen, WA, gateway to the Olympic Peninsula, birthplace of Kurt Cobain, and meth capitol of of the Pacific Northwest.

I've been keeping busy writing for a couple of ambitious indie games, working as music coordinator/composer for The Escapist, and keeping my conducting chops in order with a college gig. Bach and Charpentier for the holiday concert, Faure's Requiem for next Spring. 

At any rate, I'm delighted to be here, and continuously amazed at the quality of the talent on this forum. I look forward to hopefully not detracting too much from the overall level of coolness. =o


----------



## Chrislight (Jul 16, 2009)

Ian,

Welcome to VI - we're glad to have you here! Have fun on the forum. 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to VI Ian - great having you here. Enjoy the forum!


----------

